# HALL'S  BALSAM FOR THE LUNGS



## cookie (May 22, 2012)

Is this an early version of bottle? Thanks


----------



## AntiqueMeds (May 22, 2012)

It looks pretty early.  Is there any other embossing?
 Is it a key mold?


----------



## cookie (May 22, 2012)

Matt - key mold, no other embossing.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (May 22, 2012)

My guess would be mid 1860s to early 1870s.
 Made in Pittsburgh I would think. Some come in really nice dark aqua/teal.
 There is an earlier one that is hinge mold and pontil marked.


----------



## tigue710 (May 23, 2012)

theres a few different embossings on them, I have seen a time line on them by the embossing, but it was on an ebay auction and I didnt save the info...  If I remember right the varient with no embossing on the sides is the second oldest, out of 5 variants... Not a lot of help but the info is out there!


----------



## Penn Digger (May 24, 2012)

Not uncommon.

 PD


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (May 31, 2012)

Found one in a mostly pontiled privy, late 50's to 1865ish. Found 2 with the Scoville side embossing in a late 60's pit. Oddly enough, the two later ones are more crude looking. They are all key molded, though the later ones look like a post mold until careful inspection reveals the key side. The older one is also heavier and slightly more a Ball jar blue. HTH Jack


----------



## sparrow75 (May 31, 2012)

Picked this one up for a dollar today at a flee market.  How does this one fit into this conversation? I don't know much about bottles, but this was cheap and I liked it.  The lip looks extremely crude and you can see stretch marks in the neck.

 No other embossing than on front.


----------



## sparrow75 (May 31, 2012)

Lip and neck


----------



## sparrow75 (May 31, 2012)

Bottom.  Is this a polished pontil?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (May 31, 2012)

> Is this a polished pontil?


 no.

 It looks like it may be a half circle key mold but its hard to tell from the photo.
 ITs a nice early one.


----------



## sparrow75 (May 31, 2012)

Ah, thanks.  Does this put it in the mid 1800's.

 This would be my oldest bottle to date and I think tough to beat for $1.


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Jun 1, 2012)

Sparrow, I would say just missed the pontil. As mentioned previously, in my experience from the ones I dug, this would be early 60's as the 2 others found with side embossing indicating a Scoville product and from Cincinnatti were from a late 60's pit. Had to comment also that yours is much more crude than any of mine! Very cool, but then I am a sucker for any crude med! Jack


----------



## sparrow75 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info!  I'm starting to get an eye for old bottles, hopefully I can run across some more at flea markets and auctions since I don't dig. I mostly collect insulators, but I enjoy finding glass that I like for cheap!


----------

